# Bachmann cylindrical hopper rebuild



## tankcarsrule (Jan 29, 2013)

I saw this car many years ago and thought it had potential, so I started the rebuild. More photos to follow. regards, Bobby


----------



## tankcarsrule (Jan 29, 2013)

*Progress*

I rebuilt the ends.


----------



## tankcarsrule (Jan 29, 2013)

*Roofwalk and hatch removal*

The walk and hatches are cast into the top, so when removed, there's a large gap. As a matter of fact. the body is in halves. The bottom is separate from the body, so you can plug the halves into the bottom to hold things in place along with the top part of the ends. To fill the gap, I used the modified top from a IM cylindrical hopper kit.


----------



## tankcarsrule (Jan 29, 2013)

*Ribs installed*

The ribs have been reinstalled.


----------



## leadsled (Dec 25, 2014)

Looks like a good start!


----------



## tankcarsrule (Jan 29, 2013)

Thanks Leadsled, more to come.

Regards, Bobby


----------



## tankcarsrule (Jan 29, 2013)

*B end*

I've added most of the brake appliances and lines.


----------



## leadsled (Dec 25, 2014)

Are the brake parts something you made or did you purchase them?


----------



## tankcarsrule (Jan 29, 2013)

The brake parts for the most part are Details West. The brake cylinder is made up of three different parts as is the ABDW valve. Thank you for your interest.

Regards, Bobby


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

I've got a couple of these and often wondered how to improve them. Thanks.


----------



## tankcarsrule (Jan 29, 2013)

I'm pleased to be of help and thank you for looking.

Regards, Bobby


----------



## tankcarsrule (Jan 29, 2013)

I scratched the hinges.


----------



## tankcarsrule (Jan 29, 2013)

The hold down bands and locks


----------



## tankcarsrule (Jan 29, 2013)

The roof walk has been install. There was no walk for this car, so I had to make one using two different Plano numbers. I used Intermountain supports to hold it up.


----------



## tankcarsrule (Jan 29, 2013)

I built the end cages from brass angle. Everything was joined together with ACC.


----------



## tankcarsrule (Jan 29, 2013)

The gates were made by modifying the gates from a NARC hopper.


----------



## tankcarsrule (Jan 29, 2013)

There were no shakers for this car, so I made my own.


----------



## tankcarsrule (Jan 29, 2013)

Well, it's ready for paint. I hate to paint, so it'll be a while.

Regards, Bobby


----------



## flyboy2610 (Jan 20, 2010)

Looks good!


----------



## tankcarsrule (Jan 29, 2013)

Thanks fly boy, you're very kind.

Regards,Bobby


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

That's a lot of work to go through, but it's truly one-of-a-kind! :thumbsup:


----------



## tankcarsrule (Jan 29, 2013)

Thanks Hobo, I appreciate it.

Regards, Bobby


----------

